
20 VPS providers gave only 2 days notice before shutting down - yaa_minu
https://www.zdnet.com/article/20-vps-providers-to-shut-down-on-monday-giving-customers-two-days-to-save-their-data/
======
LinuxBender
I've never heard of any of these providers.

